# Ju jUm JUmP jUMp JuMpEr



## Diman (22. Februar 2014)

Tja, der Jumper-Virus hat mich auch erwischt.





Ab ins Wellnessbad damit.


----------



## sven kona (22. Februar 2014)

Abend 

Na da bin ich gespannt.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (22. Februar 2014)

Jumper like a good music.


----------



## Diman (23. Februar 2014)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Jumper like a good music.


like a great music, David. Jumpstyle geht doch gar nicht.  Hier mal was für Androiden, zwar ist die Musik auch Müll, aber jumpen können die Jungs schon viel besser.







sven kona schrieb:


> Na da bin ich gespannt.


Es sollte mal a tribute to @mete werden, Farbstörungen und so. Mal sehen.


----------



## Cyborg (24. Februar 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> like a great music


Das Niveau wirst nie im Leben erreichen, nicht mal bei deinen eigenen Rädern.  Sag mal wolltest du nicht etwa BO1 holen? Die supurb-Seite ist übrigens online.

PS: Und mach dein Handy an.


----------



## Surtre (24. Februar 2014)

Abo!


----------



## sven kona (24. Februar 2014)

APROBO SUPURB

Ist beim BO 12 ne XTR V Brake verbaut oder täuschen mich meine Augen.

Gruss


----------



## Cyborg (24. Februar 2014)

sven kona schrieb:


> Ist beim BO 12 ne XTR V Brake verbaut oder täuschen mich meine Augen.


Ich sehe auch eine XTR, aber ich sehe auch 





> Abbildung ähnlich. Bild zeigt Produkt mit geringen Abweichungen in Ausführung und/oder Farbe.


----------



## sven kona (24. Februar 2014)

Na das KLEINGEDRUCKTE!!!!!!


----------



## Diman (25. Februar 2014)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Das Niveau wirst nie im Leben erreichen, nicht mal bei deinen eigenen Rädern.


War auch nie mein Ziel und mein Musikgeschmack ist eher besser, zudem stehe mehr auf Lego.



Cyborg schrieb:


> PS: Und mach dein Handy an.


Nö.  Die Akku war leer.



Cyborg schrieb:


> Sag mal wolltest du nicht etwa BO1 holen? Die supurb-Seite ist übrigens online.


Ja wollte ich, aber wenn man einen Jumper unter 40,- EUR kriegt...


----------



## Diman (25. Februar 2014)

Tja, ich habe ein echtes Problem. Die Kleine hat das Rad auf dem Balkon entdeckt und verteidigt es jetzt mit allen Mitteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko-78 (25. Februar 2014)

einfach in Einzelteile zerlegen und dann mit ihr zusammen umbauen...


----------



## Diman (25. Februar 2014)

Zerlegen??? Du kennst wohl "ismeine" Geschrei noch nicht.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (25. Februar 2014)

Da hilft nur eines ...

*Durchsetzen* (oder du hast auf Dauer verloren - das hast du sowieso .. aber lassen wir dir Illusion-)


----------



## Heiko-78 (25. Februar 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Zerlegen??? Du kennst wohl "ismeine" Geschrei noch nicht.


zerlegen natürlich NACHTS! Und morgens bist Du dann der Retter, der das gute Stück wieder herrichtet...


----------



## trifi70 (25. Februar 2014)

Hätt mich drauf gesetzt, wär losgefahren und dazu "MEINS" gesagt.


----------



## Cyborg (25. Februar 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> zudem stehe mehr auf Lego.


Ich kann nicht folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (25. Februar 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Hätt mich drauf gesetzt, wär losgefahren und dazu "MEINS" gesagt.



Hihi! Standardsatz von mir!


----------



## Diman (26. Februar 2014)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht folgen.


Es müssen nicht immer Musikvideos sein. 









Ich werde die Sache einfach aussitzen.  Bestelle erst ein paar neu Teile.


----------



## Diman (6. April 2014)

So. Endlich mal Zeit gehabt ein Paar neue Teile zu bestellen.





























Die Griffe sind leider zu schwer und zu dick, werde wohl noch andere bestellen. Salsa ist auch zu schwer, hier hat aber die Optik gewonnen.


----------



## dopingfrei (6. April 2014)

wow, mit 40€ hast du aber ein echtes schnäppchen gemacht.
was steht auf deiner jumper-to-do-liste?


----------



## Diman (7. April 2014)

dopingfrei schrieb:


> was steht auf deiner jumper-to-do-liste?


Neu pulvern bzw. eloxieren.


----------



## Diman (11. Mai 2014)

Kleinkram





Die Sattelstütze habe ich lange gesucht




Ich denke aber zuerst wird diese geopfert


----------



## Cyborg (21. Mai 2014)

Aus aktuellem Anlass, wer nicht springt ist ein Russe.


----------



## michfisch (21. Mai 2014)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass, wer nicht springt ist ein Russe.


Was´n das fürn Schwachsinn?


----------



## Cyborg (21. Mai 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Was´n das fürn Schwachsinn?


Kein Schwachsinn, das sind die wahren Ukrainer zukünftige EU-Bürger. Jump, jump!


----------



## Diman (26. Mai 2014)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass, wer nicht springt ist ein Russe.


 Ich kann nicht darüber lachen, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (5. September 2014)

Ich habe ein Problem, der Hinterbau unseres Jumpers hat Spiel. Weißt jmd. welche Buchsen man dafür braucht. Huber oder was?


----------



## KIV (5. September 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem, der Hinterbau unseres Jumpers hat Spiel. Weißt jmd. welche Buchsen man dafür braucht. Huber oder was?


 Kein Problem, die gibts bei Kokua direkt für ganz kleines Geld. Musste mal googeln, die Kontaktdaten hab ich nicht mehr. Tipp: Bestell Dir direkt noch n weiches und n hartes Elastomer mit.

VG, Stefan


----------



## Diman (5. September 2014)

Danke! Leider nichts im Shop gefunden, keine Ersatzteile für Jumper. 
http://www.kokua-shop.com/epages/62...ries/Ersatzteile/Ersatzteile_LIKEaBIKE_jumper


----------



## Surtre (5. September 2014)

Wenn man lieb direkt anfragt, würde man sogar die Felgen einzeln bekommen. (Eigene Erfahrung)
Frage am besten per Telefon oder Mail direkt nach den Teilen.


----------



## sven kona (5. September 2014)

Oder baust ne titanbuchse für d schwinge ein


----------



## Surtre (5. September 2014)

Schon mal über Wälzlager nachgedacht?


----------



## sven kona (5. September 2014)

Uiui noch feiner


----------



## KIV (5. September 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Danke! Leider nichts im Shop gefunden, keine Ersatzteile für Jumper.
> http://www.kokua-shop.com/epages/62...ries/Ersatzteile/Ersatzteile_LIKEaBIKE_jumper


 Telefon..!


----------



## Diman (5. September 2014)

Ja, hallo, Diman am Apparat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (5. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Diman (5. Oktober 2014)

Es wird dunkler die Abhilfe.








Es leuchtet wirklich.


----------



## Diman (5. Oktober 2014)

Es regnet auch öfters die Rettung.


----------



## nadine09 (7. Oktober 2014)

Kannst du das Schutzblech noch mal bitte montiert fotografieren.  Ich kann mir gerade irgendwie nicht vorstellen,  wie das am Laufrad befestigt werden soll. Vielen Dank


----------



## Diman (7. Oktober 2014)

Mache ich. Es ist eher nur eine Spielerei, weil der große Bruder auch eins hat. Übrigens gibt es von Kokua auch eins klick


----------



## trifi70 (7. Oktober 2014)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Kannst du das Schutzblech noch mal bitte montiert fotografieren.  Ich kann mir gerade irgendwie nicht vorstellen,  wie das am Laufrad befestigt werden soll. Vielen Dank


Klemmsu unter Saddel. Gern genutzt von Rennradfahrern gegen nassen Hintern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (8. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank... Sehr praktisch!


----------



## Diman (11. Oktober 2014)

Die neuen Griffe sind da, made in Finnland dafür aber noch schwerer als Oury.


----------



## Diman (11. Oktober 2014)

Goldring gab es noch dazu.


----------



## Alex0303 (23. Oktober 2014)

schon pulvern lassen?
bzw. wer hat das für dich erledigt?


----------



## Diman (23. Oktober 2014)

Nee noch nicht, ich überlege immer noch eloxieren zu lassen. Komme aber nicht dazu mal @Mad-Line zu fragen was der ganze Spaß kosten wird.


----------



## Alex0303 (23. Oktober 2014)

Überleg auch noch was ich mit den felgen machen soll.. 
pulvern oder eloxieren? 

Immer diese Entscheidungen. .. am Besten gleich ein zweites Jumper anschaffen


----------



## Surtre (23. Oktober 2014)

Halte mal einen Magneten an den Felgenstoß. Bei uns war er durch ein Stück Stahl verbunden, was das Eloxieren ausschloss.


----------



## Diman (27. Oktober 2014)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Überleg auch noch was ich mit den felgen machen soll..
> pulvern oder eloxieren?


Vllt. Ceracoating? 

Die neuen Lager


----------



## sven kona (27. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Alex0303 (27. Oktober 2014)

Schön eingebettet?

Ceracoating... ist ein bisschen too much ^^ vielleicht bei einem normalen bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (27. Oktober 2014)

Wieso? Find ich richtig gut


----------



## Diman (27. Oktober 2014)

sven kona schrieb:


>


Mit Puppen wird gar nicht gespielt.


----------



## Alex0303 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ageh... die nächste Idee... jetzt mal schlau machen


----------



## Diman (7. November 2014)

Es werde Licht oder so. 





Eine gute Halterung dazu
















Fertig.












Morgen Nachtride!


----------



## Diman (9. November 2014)

Nix Nachride,  die Kleine zu früh einschlafen. Egal ich habe die Zeit genutzt, um das Rücklicht zu tunen. Das Hinterrad hat das Rücklicht mehr oder weniger verdeckt.









Ich habe dann überlegt das Rücklicht am Sattel zu befestigen.




Ein altes Rücklicht wegen Halterung ausgeschlachtet.


----------



## Diman (9. November 2014)

Ein weißer StVO Reflektor.


----------



## Diman (21. Juni 2015)

Ich habe die Gunst der Stunde genutzt




 und den Jumper auseinander genommen.





Echt fies von mir.


----------



## nadine09 (21. Juni 2015)

Oh ha,  was ist passiert?  Doch hoffentlich kein Crash mit dem Jumper???


----------



## Diman (22. Juni 2015)

Kein Crash nur ein Splitter. Ich hatte ihn aber lieber selbst ziehen sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (24. Juni 2015)

Geht langsam voran, Steuersatz und Lager sind raus. Der Steuersatz ist aus Panzerstahl und wiegt so gefühlt wie der Rahmen selbst.


----------



## trifi70 (24. Juni 2015)

Wie gehts der Hand? Wieviel Zeit bleibt Dir noch?


----------



## Diman (25. Juni 2015)

Danke, schon viel besser. Ich schatze am WE muss ich fertig werden.


----------



## Diman (27. Juni 2015)

Heute morgen es kann endlich losgehen.


----------



## Diman (27. Juni 2015)

Draufpinseln




einwirkenlassen





und weg damit





Die Farbe am Hinterbau ist echt hartnäckig .


----------



## Y_G (28. Juni 2015)

und wieviel Gramm gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (28. Juni 2015)

Keine Ahnung, ich habe die Teile vorher leider nicht gewogen.




384 gr.




296 gr.





241 gr.


----------



## Cyborg (29. Juni 2015)

Viel zu schwer


----------



## trifi70 (29. Juni 2015)

Bei Gabelkrone, Pedalen und Reifen seh ich noch Potential.


----------



## Diman (30. Juni 2015)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Viel zu schwer



Alles Käse!


----------



## Diman (30. Juni 2015)

Die Farbe knallt sowas von, dass ich mich nicht getraut habe den Rahmen in Neongrün zu lackieren.


----------



## sven kona (30. Juni 2015)

Geiles Farbe . Da hol ich glatt die Sonnenbrille raus


----------



## sven kona (30. Juni 2015)

Dose ? Was hast genau genommen ? 

Grüße


----------



## Diman (30. Juni 2015)

Ja, die Dose Belton Molotow.  Musste alles schnell gehen und ich hatte noch welche Zuhause liegen.





http://shop.molotow.com/Cans/Molotow-Artist/MOLOTOW-PREMIUM-Neon-400ml.html


----------



## Diman (1. Juli 2015)

Nachdem ich neongrün too much fand, hab ich den Rahmen kurzehand poliert.


----------



## Diman (10. Juli 2015)

Erste Ausbaustufe erreicht und natürlich gleich ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (28. Juli 2015)

Aufkleber drauf damit der Rahmen nicht mehr so nackt aussieht.


----------

